# Konzept aber noch fragen



## schuetzejanett (28. Jun 2007)

hallo,

bin gerade dabei ein eclipse rcp app zu entwickeln und wollte mal wissen ob meine struktur so ok ist oder ob ich was ändern soll.

Also es handelt sich um eine client server datenbankanwendung mit RMI. Ich bin für den Client Teil zuständig der das Front-end darstellt.
Meine Aufgabe ist es Methoden des servers aufzurufen bei dem ich entweder neue Daten zum Anzeigen erhalte oder einen fehlercode der angibt ob die Ausführung der methode auf dem server geklappt hat. Die Klassen die die Datencontainer für die daten darstellen befinden sihc mit dem Interface für die rmi Methoden in einem extra Package (jar-datei).
Ich verwende das MVC Konzept.
So fangen wir mal an.
V-Views:
 die Views sind dafür da die daten anzuzeigen ist soweit erstmal klar.

C- Controller:
 da ich ja eine RCP app schreibe habe ich mir gedacht ich mache für jeden Buttonklick(auch in Toolbar, menubar usw.) eine action. diese Actions lesen dann die Parameter der view aus und rufen die entsprechende methode auf dem modell auf. allerding überlege ich hierbei wieder wie ich die aktualisierung der daten mache, denn bei jedem aufruf werden entweder daten aktualisiert oder eine neue view öffnet sich und sonstige controllerklassen habe ich ja nicht, soll die actionKlasse jetzt eine methode haben die die datenanzeige aktualisiert oder soll ich noch einen controller für die view schriebn der die daten aktualisiert.

M-Modell:
 das Modell besteht bei mir aus einer Client Klasse die eine Verbindung zum server aufbaut um dann die methoden aufzurufen.
 dann habe ich noch eine Klasse, für die ich noch einen treffenden namen suche, diese wird vom controller bei benutzeraktionen aufgerufen und ist für das eigentlich ausführen zuständig, sie ruft die methoden am client auf, sie sortiert daten, wertet errorcodes aus und schickt methoden an controller zurück, usw. ich habe ca. 12 Methoden die ich auf dem server aufruf und weiß jetzt nicht ob ich dabei für jede eine Klasse schreibe oder eben nur die eine die alle methoden aufnimmt? und dann habe ich noch eine klasse errorMessage, welche einen errorcode und vielleicht noch andere daten bekommt und aus diesem dann eine fehlermeldung generiert.

So das ist mein ungefähres Konzept . was sagt ihr dazu und könnt ihr mir bei der beantwortung der unklarheiten und beim fehlenden klassennamen behilflich sein? 
 :?:


----------



## schuetzejanett (28. Jun 2007)

hmm keine einer Meinung. auch nicht zu teilen der frage. Z.B. dem Modell. 
Weiß nämlich echt nicht wie ich das mit den klassen mache na die eine client klasse ist ja klar und die mit den fehler bzw. Statusauswertungen ja auch aber den rest also bleibe ich bei einer die alle methoden des clients aufruft(13 stück) und noc ein paar zusätzliche methoden wie statusüberrüfen und sortieren hat oder nehme ich für jede eine klasse oder was denkt ihr.

Wollte bloß nicht direkt alles in der client klasse machen , da ich diese so unabhängig wie möglich machen soll, damit später mal das protokoll einfach geändert werden kann.


----------



## schuetzejanett (28. Jun 2007)

Mal noch ne andere frage dazu. nehmen wr an ich bleibe bei meinem konzept also action rufen klasseXY auf, diese ruft methoden vom Client auf und Client Methoden vom Server, müsste ich dann meine Client Klasse und KlasseXY als Singelton generieren, wil ich auf die ja von mehreren Klassen aus zugreifen will.


----------

